
Iran 'foils second cyber-attack in a week' - ga-vu
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/eb0b6u/iran_has_foiled_a_second_cyberattack_in_under_a/
======
yorwba
Why not submit the original source [https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-
east-50799147](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-50799147) ?

